# Sheep shelter questions



## watchdogps (Jun 8, 2011)

I keep reading that sheep don't need any shelter, but I would feel bad if I didnt give them somewhere to get out of the elements. I have never had sheep, so I need to know how big and any details of what I should instruct my husband to build. 
Here's what I will have and environment info:

Two southdown babydolls, no breeding. 
We are in Ohio
I would like to be able to close them in at night, in case the dogs are away for shows or something, but they won't be closed in for longer than overnight. 

Do I need to give any other info?

I want to know:
How large should it be, minimally?
I read that ventilation is important, what the best way to do that?
I imagine I should have a water bucket in there, should I have a feeder as well, and if so, what type?
Flooring - should we build a floor, and if so what kind, or is the ground okay?


----------



## albooth (Jun 8, 2011)

I have read that for sheep you should have 25 sq ft per animal of indoor space.  A three sided shed works great for ventilation.  I have a three sided barn and I built A big gate for it using welded wire fencing so it is well ventilated and I can lock them up if I need to.  It has a dirt floor and I am happy with that.  It has good drainage.  Babydolls are slightly smaller so you could get away with a little less space for them.  If you are not limited by space you should build as big as you can.  If you have no extra room at all you will be much more limited.  You may find you want to add more sheep to your flock later.  Like I did!


----------



## watchdogps (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks! I like the idea of the three sided with a gate or removable door. I was thinking I'd have to build as tall as me so I can get in for cleaning, but I am now thinking hubby could make a removable or hinged roof..I'll probably go with small for now, since Hubby is not exactly enthused about it. I know myself and if I have the space, I WILL add more! Limiting myself is good and good for my marriage. (I end up with all the animals I want, I just have to take my time at it, lol)


----------



## dwbonfire (Jun 10, 2011)

watchdogps said:
			
		

> Thanks! I like the idea of the three sided with a gate or removable door. I was thinking I'd have to build as tall as me so I can get in for cleaning, but I am now thinking hubby could make a removable or hinged roof..I'll probably go with small for now, since Hubby is not exactly enthused about it. I know myself and if I have the space, I WILL add more! Limiting myself is good and good for my marriage. (I end up with all the animals I want, I just have to take my time at it, lol)


 you sound just like me! lol


----------



## rockdoveranch (Jun 15, 2011)

watchdogps said:
			
		

> I keep reading that sheep don't need any shelter, but I would feel bad if I didnt give them somewhere to get out of the elements.


Interesting.  I have never read this, BUT I will own up to the fact that our sheep do not have shelters other than 1,000s of oak trees, some of which are very old and very large.  We live about 50 miles from the Texas Gulf Coast.  Down here we were told all they needed was a wind break which the trees give them.  Plus, they are hair sheep.

At this time the ewes and lambs are ranging on 10+ acres and are put up on 3+ acres at night on a different track of land.  The rams sort of have shelter in an old storage building with a dirt floor.  

I think the 3 sided structure set up that you can close the sheep in is a GREAT idea.


----------



## Beekissed (Jun 16, 2011)

In my area it is rare for the sheep to have shelters unless in the winter...and some do not even have it then.  

On my sheep journal I have pics of a neato temp shelter I built that could easily be adapted to a permanent....it was easy to build and easy to disassemble.  The materials were cheap and it never moved in our high mountain winds this winter, and even the old-timers here agreed that the winds this year were the worst they had ever experienced.  

The sheep loved it and I must admit, so did I!  

If I had to do it over again, I would have made it longer and stored my hay at one end for my self-feeding station.


----------



## patandchickens (Jun 17, 2011)

Mine have two small 3-sided sheds (plus the tall end of hte barn shelters them very well from any weather coming from the East) but they don't use them in the summer except during really driving-rain wind-driven hard thunderstorms, or if we have a few days straight of constant soaking rain.

They do use the sheds in wintertime, but actually spend most of the winter snuggled up right against the S-facing wall of the barn (slightly protected by roof overhang too) where it gets "as warm as it's gonna get" during January days and they're out of the wind and the worst of the snow.

Actually though they seem to PREFER the original little "sheep shacks" I made last summer, out of pallets and scrap plywood (one is actually pallets and a metal panel off an old cheap shower stall ). They're like 4x4 footprint, and probably about 2-2'6" high. Even the tall dairybred ewes fit in, although they have to kneel down.  They actually seem to be the *preferred* property in wintertime -- the two dominant sheep spend their nights in the shacks, the rest of 'em are snuggled against the barn's south wall.

Really, mine just hate to be in driving windblown drenching rain, and need somewhere to shelter from the worst of winter storms. Other than that, it does not seem to be a big deal. (tho it was very handy to have the 3-sided sheds at lambing time)

Good luck, have fun,

Pat


----------



## EllieMay (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi, Pat.

Do you have any pics of your "sheep shacks" made out of the pallets?


----------



## patandchickens (Jun 23, 2011)

I'll try to take some pics over the next few days... bug me if I haven't posted anything by Monday, k?  Be warned, they are very redneck lookin' 

Pat


----------



## carolinagirl (Jun 23, 2011)

I gave mine a shed mainly to give them some shade since my pasture has none.  There is a fan in there on a timer to run during the daylight hours.  It's been over 100 here this week and the sheep seem to enjoy their fan.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 24, 2011)

My sheep/goats have a 3 sided structure built into the side of the chicken coop (because that saved me from having to build a back!).  They really don't need a fancy structure, just something to block the wind and rain.  They also have a pen in the barn if needed....a few years ago it was nice to bring them in the barn when we had over 2' of snow!


----------

